# "Publishing" Online



## Offeiriad (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm interested in knowing your opinion(s) regarding publishing online through sharing on a blog or other form of website.

I'm not the world's greatest writer and pretty much on any given day I will say that I write nothing but crap. A few months ago, I discovered a challenge (?) that I thought I could tackle and it would keep me moving forward with writing a story. I got the idea to write a blovel from a fellow writer (who subsequently backed out of tackling this challenge) and took the plunge 1 June.

At first I thought to share it on my personal blog, but when I expressed my desire to do this on another writing forum, I was basically told I was an idiot for even thinking of doing it. The reasons were varied: I'd never be able to publish it in the "real world" if I wanted to later down the road; it's just a means of instant gratification; there are other means of getting over writers block, including NaNoWriMo.

I took the plunge anyway, but I created a new blog specifically for this story and made it private with only a select number of people to read it, yet still be accountable to someone.

Has anyone else tried anything similar? Other suggestions for getting over a block would be welcome too.


----------



## ankles (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never tried this or been interested in trying this. But if it's helping you with writer's block, then I see nothing wrong with it. I do think you need to sit and ask yourself what your writing goals are, long term. If you do wish to eventually have this story published, then it's not a great idea to put it out there (although, as you've said, it's marked PRIVATE for right now). Another thing to consider: Do you really want to give your readers "nothing but crap" to read? 

Still, if it's helping the block... *Shrug* Keep on keeping on!

My other suggestion for writer's block would be to acquire a writing partner, have a set day to exchange work, and remain accountable to each other. Or set up a goal-based reward system for yourself.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm the only one who thinks my writing is crap. Others who have read it don't think so. Only me.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2011)

That's not a very good attitude to have about your own work. You put so much of yourself into your writing, well I do, that is like saying that you're crappy. Your writing is a work in progress, just the same as you are as a person. 

 I have actually followed two blogs that ended up getting their stories published more traditionally after having the whole of it online. I don't think it's a bad idea if you go about it right. 

It needs to be clean before you post it. You are posting something that you would want a publisher to read. It is a marketing tool, use it as such. Promote your blog, actually respond to those that comment. Link it up to your twitter/facebook/whatever accounts. Update regularly. People will get bored and stop following if you update sporadically. This doesn't have to mean weekly. You could update once a month as long as it is regular and predictable. 

Having it private isn't going to help, or hinder, your future publication options. It's the equivalent of passing out pages to your friends to read. If that's all you want of it, well that's fine. That's not the same as having a web-based novel or blog publishing. 

If your goal isn't publication in the end, then it doesn't matter so much. I would still say it should be clean.


----------



## moderan (Jul 13, 2011)

Kat said:


> I have actually followed two blogs that ended up getting their stories published more traditionally after having the whole of it online. I don't think it's a bad idea if you go about it right.


Especially in the case of a novel...where you can gather your list of subscribers for the numbers and use that data to peddle the thing to a reputable brickmarket publishing house. That's becoming a very viable business model.
I've had three stories published that first appeared on my website or blog. So I can vouch for your data on a personal basis


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2011)

moderan said:


> Especially in the case of a novel...where you can gather your list of subscribers for the numbers and use that data to peddle the thing to a reputable brickmarket publishing house. That's becoming a very viable business model.
> I've had three stories published that first appeared on my website or blog. So I can vouch for your data on a personal basis



I plan on doing this for my novel, within the year hopefully. I haven't had a chance to write, or edit, much lately. After the summer festivals are over I keep telling myself.


----------



## moderan (Jul 13, 2011)

*nods* yah...right after creating a blogsite and posting the first two (now out-of-continuity) chapters of my novel, I took ill. Still like the idea so I'm gonna do it over again, without the "sick" part. I still have the same subscriber base since people rarely edit their rss feeds (or so it seems).
Even if it doesn't work out the way I plan, it'll be an informative journey. I'd originally undertaken it as an object lesson for the less-experienced online writers here, which is why I mention it. Well, that and a complete lack of shame on my part *rolls eyes*


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 13, 2011)

I know the traditional publishers are plucking up books from these self-publishing places if their book sells well, so I guess it should hold true for publishing elsewhere.

@Kat... my whole goal at the moment is to actually complete something. I always get hung up in the editing process before I make it very far and then get discouraged because it's not perfect. I _know _nothing has to be perfect the first time it's drafted, but it's a problem I have and I'm trying to get over it. I am writing this and sharing it with friends so that I am held accountable in some way. I'm posting a new bit on a weekly basis at the same time every week and so it's given me structure. I usually post it on Sunday mornings at 3 am (scheduled... I'm not up at that time) and for the first time I missed the deadline this last Sunday. Of course I had a valid excuse, but I still felt bad about missing the deadline. I get feedback about what I'm writing, but for the most part I am just aiming to get the whole story idea down.


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2011)

Interestingly, the top seller on Amazon, is a self published work of fiction, one that failed with the 'agents'.

Steve


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a blog where I post short stories, 3 times a week, M/W/F and, every time I have 20 short stories posted, I compile them into an ebook which I publish for free. This is in part to keep me writing and in part to get my name somewhere on the internet

It's been successful is some ways (2500 downloads so far) however there has been nothing really from that. I have only had one review (positive) and a few comments. In saying that, my traffic increased greatly after I started using twitter, something I wasn't really utilising at all. If you are using it only as a way to get you to write, then keep doing what you're happy with, but, if you want to make it generally popular/attract a large audience, twitter is a very valuable tool to use.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of your input guys. For the time being, I will use the blog for its current purpose, but after reading some of the stuff in new media, I will keep in mind what else it can be used for. Thanks again. 

@Steve... what's the title of the book?


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2011)

Offeiriad,  Not sure, just heard it mentioned on BBC Radio 2.  (shows my age he-he)


----------

